# Latest pick ups!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Scored a box of Nub 464T Habanos and a box of Holy Lanceros....yummie!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

so thats what they look like....very nice


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

damn, forgot to place a towel over my keyboard. 

droooool


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice two extremes you got there


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dam nice pick up drooling all over my self


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice Bigfoot!!! I cant wait to get my hands on some HL!!!


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, some of those Nubs look a little beat up.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Brian, you had better send me those HL's. That's just to many fine sticks for one person. HA HA Flint


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Awesome pick-up Brian. Those HL's look great!!*


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

I have to agree, the Nubs look a little beat. But the Illusione look great. I have to admit, I love seeing full boxes of cigars. It's almost naughty!


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Very nice score! one of 167 boxes of hl's in-country so far. I have another shipment landing in Miami next week.


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Too cool for words. Except these. Well, maybe not for words. ah, screw it. Cool! Great pickup


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pickups! Those HL's looks like candy! Yummie Yummie!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice - good choice and pickup


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Oooh very nice. Where'd you pick those up from? I've been looking for hunting for the HL and MK's for awhile now. I've tried most of the other illusiones by now with the exception of those.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Holy Lanceros---oh ya now your talking Brian--Man those babies are sweet with some age on them--have yet to get a hold of the Lanceros but when the misses is looking the other way and they are ready for pickin I will pull the trigger---NuBS what can I say---nice indeed--


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Great score Brian - love the Holy Lance! Actually, I should say I WILL love the Holy Lance once I have a box resting in the "Locker of Contraband". I've already cleared a spot where a box of mk used to be.


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

texasmatt said:


> Oooh very nice. Where'd you pick those up from? I've been looking for hunting for the HL and MK's for awhile now. I've tried most of the other illusiones by now with the exception of those.


Kevin over at Silo Cigars is selling singles...

http://www.silocigars.com/illusione-holy-lance-single-cigar-p-1795.html


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Not the Holy Lancero of Antioch!

...And Saint Attila raised the Holy Lancero up on high, saying, "O Lord, bless this Thy Lancero that with it Thou mayest blow Thine enemies to tiny bits, in Thy mercy." And the Lord did grin and the people did feast upon the lambs and sloths and carp and anchovies and orangutans and breakfast cereals, and fruit bats and large chu... [At this point, the friar is urged by Brother Maynard to "skip a bit, brother"]... And the Lord spake, saying, "First shalt thou takeith off the Cap of the Holy Lancero, then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then lightest thou thy Holy Lancero of Antioch before thy foe, who being naughty in my sight, shall sniff it." Amen.

"Pie Jesu Domine, dona eis requiem"



CD


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

HL's look so sweet!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Ceedee said:


> Not the Holy Lancero of Antioch!
> 
> ...And Saint Attila raised the Holy Lancero up on high, saying, "O Lord, bless this Thy Lancero that with it Thou mayest blow Thine enemies to tiny bits, in Thy mercy." And the Lord did grin and the people did feast upon the lambs and sloths and carp and anchovies and orangutans and breakfast cereals, and fruit bats and large chu... [At this point, the friar is urged by Brother Maynard to "skip a bit, brother"]... And the Lord spake, saying, "First shalt thou takeith off the Cap of the Holy Lancero, then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then lightest thou thy Holy Lancero of Antioch before thy foe, who being naughty in my sight, shall sniff it." Amen.
> 
> ...


Aaaaarrrrrrggghhh! Ni!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sweet pickup right there Brian the HL's look awesome are they the same blend as the MK's?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

PMM88Jr said:


> Aaaaarrrrrrggghhh! Ni!


I fart in your general direction..


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet pickup! I think I just peed a little...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

They look tasty


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, those Illusione look so good!!!!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

DOZER said:


> I fart in your general direction..


Brave, brave PMM88Jr bravely ran away:sweat:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, thats awesome. Those HL look amazing


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice grab - that's definitely the long and short of it!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Holy nice pickups man....


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Sweet! Brian, you always have the good stuff!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

some great looking smokes.:dribble::dribble: I have to wipe my keyboard now


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Awe brian those illusions look so good... missed ya at the monthly herf buddy.


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

The 464T's look like you got some wrapper splitting. Or is it just my imagination? 

I had around 4 in my box with split wrappers.

The lancero's look amazing!! Can't wait to find some for purchase!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sooooooo-Whats the verdict Bigfoot???


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

That box is taking a nap. emerald Smoke (C.I.G.A.R. in San Antonio Tx, was the first B&M to carry Illusiones almost 2 years ago) gave me two to smoke and they are fantastic!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn those HLs look great!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

those lances look great man...


----------

